# 280zx runs roughly, no power



## nissanturboz_1983 (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a 1983 nissan 280zx turbo. I recently had my engine rebuilt and dropped it back in myself. i started the engine and it idled extremely rough. then i disconnected the egr valve and it ran a little better. I then noticed that one of the injectors was not working properly so i replaced it. It ran ok for about 10 minutes and then it sputtered, popped, and ran really rough. I saw another bad injector so i replaced that one too and it ran reallly sweet because now for sure i was running with all six cylinders. but again only for like 10 minutes. I then checked the fuel filter and of course had to disconnect the fuel hoses that connected to it. well, the fuel filter is good. Then i started the engine and it ran great! But for only like 10 minutes. it ran with a lot of power and good idle. Then it started to sputter again and hesitate, pop, and it finally died. I noticed a patern at least though. Every time i open up the fuel system to work on it and then close it back up (reconnect and tighten all hoses) it runs great for only 10 minutes! Could this be because of the fuel damper or fuel pressure regulator? how about the fuel check valve? what is up with my car! please help me diagnose this problem and thanks for your help, Jeff


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

try checking all your sensor's.I had some probs with my 300zx try the afm.


----------

